# Erwachsenengilde sucht Verstärkung



## Deutrius (17. November 2011)

Phoenix eine Gilde steht für Kontinuität (Gildenlevel 25),

wir sind keine ex und hopp Gilde, bei uns heißt es nicht heute gegründet morgen vergessen.

Wir sind eine seit über 4 Jahren bestehende Casualgilde mit ca. 65 Accounts, die aus erwachsenen Spielern (Durchschnittsalter ca. 35 Jahre) besteht. Wir haben Familie, Job, Studium oder sogar alles zusammen und deshalb nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit zu spielen. Unsere Hauptspielzeit ist zwischen ca. 19:00-1:00 Uhr und es sind in dieser Zeit immer genügend Mitglieder Online um gemeinsame INIs gehen zu können. 

Wir sehen uns nicht nur als reine WoW – InGame - Gilde sondern bieten durch unser sehr gepflegtes Forum auch eine Community für unsere Mitglieder.

Unsere Gilde zeichnet sich durch einen sehr guten Zusammenhalt, eine gute Stimmung und die Gemeinsamkeit aller Spieler vor allem Spaß zu haben und zwar rundum - InGame, im TS und im Forum, aus. Wir sehen dieses Spiel als ein Hobby, aber freuen uns natürlich dennoch oder gerade deswegen an gemeinsamen Erfolgen. 

Wir spielen PvE, PvP und RP: 

Im RP-Bereich machen wir vor allem Events in kleineren Abständen, im PvP-Bereich gehen einige BGs und einige Arena. 

Im PVE laufen wir täglich mehrere Instanzen. Wir haben aktuell 3 Raidtage in der Woche. Die Raid-Tage sind Montag, Mittwoch und Sonntag jeweils von 20:30 bis 23:00
Freitags ist unser PVP – Abend.

Wir wollen uns nicht sehr vergrößern, suchen aber für die Herausforderungen welche mit Patch 4.3 auf uns zukommen, noch Verstärkung, 
Wir suchen keine Gildenhopper, OMFG, Heilschlampe, Roflkopter, ich muss um 20 Uhr ins Bett und genauso wenig bieten wir geclearte Raids innerhalb weniger Stunden. Bei uns kann gerne mal alles etwas länger dauern, wir wipen und lachen und machen uns vor allem aus dem gemeinsamen Erlebnis ein Erfolg. Wir möchte allerdings vorweg auch noch darauf hinweisen, dass es bei uns keine ID – Freigaben für von der Gilde angebotene Raids gib.

Falls wir Dein Interesse geweckt haben, freuen wir uns, von Dir zu hören. InGame, in unserem Forum oder auch per TS. Fragen kannst Du uns natürlich auch gern stellen. 

Vielleicht ja bis bald. Wir freuen uns auf Dich! 


Kontakt 
Gilde: Phoenix 
Homepage: http://www.phoenix-hort.de 
Fratkion: Allianz 
Realm: Todeswache 
Gesucht: in erster Linie suchen wir noch 1 – 2 Heiler, gerne aber auch andere Klassen. 
Ferner suchen wir auch Leute die an PVP interessiert sind, gerne auch Neueinsteiger im PVP, die auch eine mit ggf. viel Frust verbundener Einstiegsphase für gewertete Schlachtfelder überstehen.


----------



## Lailo (8. Januar 2012)

Sonntagsschubs*


----------



## Dotnettfix (1. März 2013)

schubs - Alle Klassen für 2ten 10er oder 25er Raid gescuht


----------



## Der Papst (1. März 2013)

Hi Dotnettfix,

sind die Raidtermine der zweiten Gruppe identisch mit denen der ersten Gruppe?


----------



## Sheilina (6. März 2013)

Klingt richtig klasse. Ich glaube ich werde mich mit meiner Paladindame mal bewerben bei euch wenn sie das max lvl erreicht hat. Zur Zeit ist sie noch bisschen klein für euch. Ich werde euch gerne ingame mal kontakten, um sich schon mal ein wenig zu beschnuppern (bei einem netten Glässchen in der Taverne).

LG Melanie


----------



## Dotnettfix (8. März 2013)

//schubs



- Gruppe 1 & 2 Termine sind ident. Möchte aber unbdeingt festhalten, das wir keine Raisgilde sind. Wir sind Causual uns raiden 4 Fun und haben einen sehr langsamen Progress, dafür stressless.


- auch kleine Chars sind bei uns willkommen, obwohl ein Großteil natürlich auf 90ig ist.


----------



## Dotnettfix (17. März 2013)

//push


----------



## Dotnettfix (24. März 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (31. März 2013)

//schubs wir suchen wieder


----------



## Dotnettfix (6. April 2013)

//wochenschubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (15. April 2013)

//schubs wir suchen wieder


----------



## Dotnettfix (21. April 2013)

//schubs wir suchen weiter


----------



## Dotnettfix (27. April 2013)

//schubs :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (5. Mai 2013)

//wochenschubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (11. Mai 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (19. Mai 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (2. Juni 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (18. Juni 2013)

//schubs wir suchen weiter


----------



## Dotnettfix (22. Juni 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (29. Juni 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (7. Juli 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (14. Juli 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (5. August 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (19. August 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (27. August 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (1. September 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (10. September 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (17. September 2013)

//schubs :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (29. September 2013)

//und schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (8. Oktober 2013)

//schubs! :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (16. Oktober 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (20. Oktober 2013)

//wir suchen immer noch


----------



## jackbar125 (23. Oktober 2013)

der Beruf funktioniert ganz genau so wie von Blizzard beschrieben.












___________________
Fifa 14 Ultimate Team Coins


----------



## Dotnettfix (28. Oktober 2013)

//schubs! :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (3. November 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (17. November 2013)

Wir suchen weiter nach netten Mitspielern! :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (1. Dezember 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (15. Dezember 2013)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (3. Januar 2014)

//push


----------



## Jacarandas (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo Ihr Phönixe,

wie würde es aktuell bei Euch mit einem netten Raidplätzchen für einen sympathischen Jäger aussehen, dem ein gutes Klima und eine erwachsene Gemeinschaft wichtig ist?

Würde mich ggf. natürlich mit allem Pipapo und weiteren Infos melden/bewerben wenn es "ernst" werden würde, daher erst einmal meine allgemeine Nachfrage.

Liebe Grüße

Jac


Tante Edith meint noch: 
Ich suche selbstverständlich nicht ausschließlich einen Raidplatz und würde versuchen die Gilde auch sonst zu bereichern. Allerdings wäre eine nette Gilde inc. Raid natürlich ideal^^


----------



## Dotnettfix (13. Januar 2014)

Hiho! :-)

Danke für Dein Interesse!

Wir sind keine reine Raidgilde sondern eine Fun/Erwachsengilde die auch raidet! Haben schon seit Jahren mehrmals die Woche Raidtermine im Programm alles gildenintern (aktuelle und alte Raids). Derzeit sind wir vornehmlich im Flexmodus unterwegs! Ein fixen Raidstamm gibt es bei uns nicht. Sollte jemand zu kurz kommen gibt es eine Rotation. Im Flexxmodus sind wir dazu aber weniger gezwungen.

Insofern sollten wir ein Plätzchen für Dich freihaben.

Bitte lies Dir das Bewerbungsvorwort durch. Ist eine kleine Ausfüllhilfe für Dich.

Auf unserer Seite kannst Du Dir ein Bild über uns machen und durch Deine Bewerbung wir uns ein Bild über Dich. Es sollen ja gleiche Interessen zusammenfinden. Nicht das wir nichts für Dich sind, weil unsere Interessen zu unterschiedlich sind.

Mögen Deine Pfeile/Kugeln niemals ausgehen!
Herzliche Grüsse
Dotnettfix


----------



## Dotnettfix (25. Januar 2014)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (9. Februar 2014)

//wir suchen weiter. Freuen uns besonderes das wir im aktuellen Buffed Magazin so lobend erwähnt wurden ! :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (2. März 2014)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (13. April 2014)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (12. Mai 2014)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (5. Juni 2014)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Heiler! Wir sind aber auch für andere Klassen offen!


----------



## Dotnettfix (16. Juni 2014)

Aktuell verstärkt Heiler gesucht, wir sind aber für Alle Klassen offen! :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (29. Juni 2014)

//wochenpush


----------



## Dotnettfix (7. Juli 2014)

//schubs wir freuen uns auf Euch


----------



## Dotnettfix (13. Juli 2014)

Viele tapfere Helden haben den Weg zu uns gefunden. Doch auch so manche sind des Kämpfens müde geworden. Aus diesem Grund suchen wir weiter nach Euch. Kommt zu uns ... eine der besten Gilden für Helden des erwachsenen und gemässigten Weges in WOW. ;-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (3. August 2014)

//wochenschubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (4. September 2014)

//schubs neue Leute immer willkommen. 
PS.: Wir sind nun mit dem Zirkel verbunden und haben wieder gute Population! :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (14. September 2014)

//schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (5. Oktober 2014)

//schubs Wir sind mittlerweile zwar ziemlich voll aber ihr könnt Euch gerne bei uns bewerben


----------



## farrepus (14. Oktober 2014)

_... Wir möchte allerdings vorweg auch noch darauf hinweisen, dass es bei uns keine ID &#8211; Freigaben für von der Gilde angebotene Raids gibt..._

 

aktuell ...

 

*... WoW Patch 6.0.2: Dungeons, Raids, PvP*

 

*Die Schlachtzugsumstellung*
Eine der größten Umstellungen, die uns bereits _*mit Patch 6.0.2*_ und nicht erst mit der eigentlichen Erweiterung erwartet, betrifft das Schlachtzugssystem. Neben der Neukategorisierung der Schwierigkeitsstufen führt Blizzard bereits den brandneuen Mythisch-Raid für eine feste Zahl von 20 Spielern ein. Im selben Atemzug geht es den Bossen der Schlacht um Orgrimmar und vielen ihrer Mechaniken an den Kragen, bedingt durch die ebenfalls mit Patch 6.0.2 eintretenden Änderungen an Klassenfertigkeiten und Talenten. Am LFR ändert sich nichts, dafür umso mehr in den Kategorien Flex, Normal- und Heroisch-Raid. Der bisherige Flex-Raid wird mit Patch 6.0.2 zur normalen Schwierigkeitsstufe, der aktuelle Normal-Raid hingegen zur heroischen Variante; beide Versionen werden jedoch mit der Flex-Mechanik verwoben und dadurch für 10 bis 30 Schlachtzügler spielbar. Der in MoP noch als "Heroisch" betitelte Schlachtzug wird durch den Mythisch-Raid ersetzt, der jedoch eine feste Zahl von 20 Spielern erfordert. _*Die Schlachtzugs-ID von normalen und heroischen Modus wird an die Bosse und ihren Beutebeutel geknüpft, ihr könnt also mehrfach in der Woche in den normalen Modus, bekommt aber nur einmal Beute.*_ Die Schlachtzugs-ID für den mythischen Modus ist hingegen an euren Charakter gebunden!
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Specials/Die-wichtigsten-Fakten-zum-Warlords-Prepatch-602-1139128/4/


----------



## Dotnettfix (29. Mai 2015)

Nach einem längeren Aufnahmestopp sind unsere Pforten wieder geöffnet. Das Sommerloch hat unsere Reihen etwas ausgedünnt. Wir suchen in erster Linie Heiler für unseren gildeninternen Raid (locker ungezwungener Funraid im Schwarzfels und Hochfels).

 

:-):-):-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (7. Juni 2015)

//schubs auf Grund der Sommerflaute vor Allem Heiler gesucht!


----------



## Dotnettfix (21. Juni 2015)

Wir suchen wieder(weiter). Hauptsächlich sind gesucht Heiler für unseren gildenintern Funraid, aber auch andere Klassen willkommen.


----------



## ilsekling (22. Juni 2015)

Ich spiele meinen Heildruiden mal auf 100 und bewerbe mich dann bei euch. Ihr scheint Heiler dringend zu brauchen


----------



## Dotnettfix (12. Juli 2015)

Wir suchen weiter. Besonders gesucht sind Heiler aber auch andere Klassen sind willkommen.


----------



## Dotnettfix (30. Juli 2015)

Wir suchen weiterhin nach Heiler für unseren gildeninternen Funraid! :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (23. August 2015)

//Wochenschubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (18. September 2015)

//schubs wir suchen weiter


----------



## Dotnettfix (28. September 2015)

Besonders Heiler und Tanks gesucht bitte mit Secound Specc wenn möglich. Auch DDs mit Secound Specc Heal oder Tank. Keine reinen DDs bitte.


----------



## Dotnettfix (18. Oktober 2015)

//schubs

 

Aktuell sind wir auf der Suche nach Tanks und Heilern. DDs mit Secound Specc Heal oder Tank sind auch willkommen! :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (29. November 2015)

Aktuell sind alle Klassen gesucht, besonders aber Tanks mit 2. Specc DD.


----------



## Dotnettfix (27. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell sind alle Klassen gesucht, besonders aber Tanks mit 2nd Specc DD.


----------



## Dotnettfix (26. März 2016)

Wir suchen alle Klassen. Heiler und Tanks wenn möglich mit 2nd Specc DD.


----------



## Dotnettfix (30. April 2016)

Alle Klassen sind gesucht! Wir freuen uns auf Euch.


----------



## Dotnettfix (5. Juni 2016)

Wir suchen Alle Klassen und freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbung.


----------



## Dotnettfix (17. Juli 2016)

Weiterhin alle Klassen gesucht für Legion. Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbung.


----------



## Dotnettfix (6. September 2016)

Aktuell sind wir wieder gut aufgestellt suchen aber dennoch weiter. Wir freuen uns auf Euch! :-)


----------



## phraenk (6. September 2016)

Seid gegrüßt,

 

wo darf man sich denn bewerben? Ich hätte ein verstärktes Interesse.

 

Liebe Grüße

phraenk


----------



## DumonA (26. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Phönix-Gemeinde,

 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gilde. Ich habe vor circa drei Jahren aufgrund privater Angelegenheit aufgehört WoW zu spielen, jetzt möchte ich mit meinen 19 Jahren wieder anfangen. Allerdings suche ich eine Gilde, bei der mir geholfen wird und wo kein Zwang zu Raids und Co besteht und oft auch während Raidzeiten Member da sind, die nicht mit laufen sondern in der großen Welt von Azeroth herumschwirren.

 

Ich möchte allerdings relativ neu starten. Mein Wunsch ist eine Gilde zu finden, in der ich lernen kann mit einem Todesritter umzugehen sowohl als DD, als auch als Tank. Teamspeak ist vorhanden. Ich würde mich freuen Zeitnah von euch zu hören. Schreibt mir am besten eine Mail an simonfischer97@gmx.de.

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

DumonA


----------



## Dotnettfix (14. Oktober 2016)

Wir suchen weiter und freuen und uns auf Eure Bewerbung! :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (30. Oktober 2016)

Für Legion sind wir gut aufgestellt, dennoch sind alle Klassen willkommen.


----------



## Dotnettfix (30. Dezember 2016)

Für Legion sind wir aktuell sehr gut aufgestellt, suchen aber weiterhin nach alle Klassen. Wir freuen uns auf Euch.


----------



## Dotnettfix (29. Januar 2017)

Für Legion sind wir aktuell sehr gut aufgestellt, suchen aber weiterhin nach alle Klassen. Wir freuen uns auf Euch.


----------



## Dotnettfix (26. März 2017)

//schubs :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (21. Juli 2017)

10 Jahre Phoenix und noch immer kein bisschen leise. Für Legion sind wir aktuell sehr gut aufgestellt, suchen aber weiterhin nach allen Klassen. Wir freuen uns auf Euch.


----------



## Dotnettfix (21. August 2017)

10 Jahre Phoenix und noch immer kein bisschen leise.
 
Die Gilde von Erwachsenen für Erwachsene. Alles kann und nichts muss.
 
Für Legion sind wir aktuell sehr gut aufgestellt, suchen aber weiterhin nach allen Klassen.
 
Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
 
www.phoenix-hort.de


----------



## Dotnettfix (10. September 2017)

Schubs :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (8. Oktober 2017)

10 Jahre Phoenix :-)
 
Die Gilde von Erwachsenen für Erwachsene. Alles kann und nichts muss.
 
Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
 
Bewerbung auf
 
www.phoenix-hort.de


----------



## Dotnettfix (22. Oktober 2017)

// Schubs :-)


----------



## Dotnettfix (1. Januar 2018)

Frohes Neues!
10 Jahre Phoenix und noch immer kein bisschen leise.
Für Legion sind wir aktuell sehr gut aufgestellt, suchen aber weiterhin nach allen Klassen.
Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
 
www.phoenix-hort.de


----------



## Dotnettfix (11. Februar 2018)

10 Jahre Phoenix und noch immer kein bisschen leise.
Für Legion sind wir aktuell sehr gut aufgestellt, suchen aber weiterhin nach allen Klassen.
 
Bewirb Dich auf:
 
www.phoenix-hort.de
 
Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## Dotnettfix (18. Juni 2018)

11 Jahre Phoenix. Für BFA sind wir gut aufgestellt neue Mitglieder sind aber dennoch gerne gesehen. :-)
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbung auf www.phoenix-hort.de .


----------



## Dotnettfix (10. August 2018)

11 Jahre Phoenix. Für das aktuelle AddOn sind wir gut aufgestellt freuen uns aber immer über eine Bewerbung.
Schaut rein auf:
phoenix-hort.de


----------



## Dotnettfix (23. September 2018)

11 Jahre Phoenix. Für das aktuelle AddOn sind wir gut aufgestellt freuen uns aber immer über eine Bewerbung.
Schaut rein auf:
phoenix-hort.de


----------

